# No-Coat 450 w/ a 5.5" DM box



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

*No-Coat 450 w/ a 5.5" DM box VID*

Got a vid of Pa's favorite new tool. It's a rental, we got it once before, but, the wheels would lock up against the body of the box. Took it back and told them about the problem. They added 2 small washers between the pivoting axle and it's mounting point. PROBLEM SOLVED.


http://youtu.be/VbE15RD-8OA

I hope they get the YouTube thing working again. Ya know, where you could watch the vid from inside the post.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Great little box init, Its just as good on the smaller no coat as well.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think Pa's in love, LOL. Like he says in the vid, how often do you get a tool that puts a smile on your face.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought one of those late last year to coat NoCoat , I'm not as good as that guy with it though...the corners I was doing needed straightening so the nocoat needed a fair bit of filling each side, so I needed to lightly wipe with a 6 inch flusher to get rid of the pinholes...still great for loading the nocoat even if you have to run a knife over it..used it again on nocoat a few weeks ago, I set that in a little hollow too, came up good though.

Doubles as a nail spotter too.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Stopper, when you install the no-coat, do you wipe it tight? As in, do you let the no-coat follow the imperfections in the joint, etc etc? We try to install it straight, meaning, if there is a hollow spot, we will pack an a$$load of mud behind the tape, and let the tape float the hollow spot. That way the coating is much simpler. 

I used to wipe them in tight, let it follow the drywall, and then straighten it out on the coating, but PA showed me the way.:whistling2:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Stopper, when you install the no-coat, do you wipe it tight? As in, do you let the no-coat follow the imperfections in the joint, etc etc? We try to install it straight, meaning, if there is a hollow spot, we will pack an a$$load of mud behind the tape, and let the tape float the hollow spot. That way the coating is much simpler.
> 
> I used to wipe them in tight, let it follow the drywall, and then straighten it out on the coating, but PA showed me the way.:whistling2:


 I sometimes put a string line along and prefill with a setting compound any hollows, then its impossible to push the tape in too far, makes it easier to install. If the framings way off and you don't know until you start bedding your tape in it can get messy trying to add more fill.
The job I did before Christmas was way way off so needed a lot of fill , thats why the 5.5 inch box was struggling...it was fine where the framing was straight.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I was using the 325 NoCoat, I tried the 450 NoCoat once on an external corner and found it built the corner out way too much, its extremely thick tape, never bought it again. Never thought of using it for off angles on ceilings, might give it a try next time, cheers


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> I forgot to mention, I was using the 325 NoCoat, I tried the 450 NoCoat once on an external corner and found it built the corner out way too much, its extremely thick tape, never bought it again. Never thought of using it for off angles on ceilings, might give it a try next time, cheers


Thats all i have used it for, the offset internals, For about 10 years. Its better than straightflex, Ask these guys on here, they will tell you, it sucks for externals. If you read them say no coat for externals, They have no coat beads, In sticks. Thats different stuff than what we have in boxes.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Thats all i have used it for, the offset internals, For about 10 years. Its better than straightflex, Ask these guys on here, they will tell you, it sucks for externals. If you read them say no coat for externals, They have no coat beads, In sticks. Thats different stuff than what we have in boxes.


 Didn't know it'd been around that long, that pic of a skylight in my first post has Nocoat on the bottom edge, its an off angle external, it was bedded on first , then the remaining angles were matched to it, its good for those situations too.
Use 7 Boxes of the stuff on THIS job lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Didn't know it'd been around that long, that pic of a skylight in my first post has Nocoat on the bottom edge, its an off angle external, it was bedded on first , then the remaining angles were matched to it, its good for those situations too.
> Use 7 Boxes of the stuff on THIS job lol


Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

6 yrs ago i did a cottage where i used 10 boxs of 450 on the top floor.every room knee wall ,inverted roof line to the peek,everything intersected.i had to come up with something to float it in properly.empty deoderant casing.lol.(old spice if you wanna know the brand)it works for me.i load the angles heavy,lay in no coat,float into position running casing on an angle.wipe it down and i check for light gap with knife.whoever came up with this product,deserves some kinda award from us tapers.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

That's awesome! I just started using my 10" to finish my magic bead...a little over kill, but I get away with 2 coats if the the ceiling is high enough!

Thanks for the vid....:thumbsup:


----------

